# Friday Pic's



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I see this morning nobody has got the thread started so I guess I'll get the ball rolling! Here is a couple of my all-time favorite hill country photos. And an old photo I found of my daughter and I fishing together at a lake near Estes Park, Colorado over 20 years ago. Later Taters, Baker


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great pic of you and your daughter. Looks like a watercolor.
The first pic could be titled 'busted!'. 
Always enjoy seeing the pics you post.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

La Jolla

































Dinner at George's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Snook fishing a few weeks ago...









My oldest Son Tristan on his first day of VPK!!!









2cooler Cypress jaws's sons redfish piece!!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Outdoor kitchen almost done. I have to plumb the sink today and it's complete!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Almost ready to start work after finishing residency but had to wait for my DEA and DPS numbers. Now I'm waiting on malpractice insurance. Should start my medical practice by mid-September. Didn't want to get lazy so I'm helping my parents remodel their entire 1st floor. Here are some pictures of the bathroom so far.

Some before:























Some after (almost done):


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A throwback pic to right around the time I started this site. That's my youngest on the right and my nephew on the left. I was doing in home sales back then and shaved the beard. The Lightning shop is coming along. It's so nice to have a cool place to work on it now, especially in this heat. The pic was last weekend and since then, the front tires got changed to drop the front end another 1/2''. Next track day is Aug 29th at RP.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Spent a week at a friend's place on the Guadalupe....










Grandkids had a great time, here they are yaking with their Dad.










Youngest Daughter and SIL chilling on the river.










This guy came by every morning for a free meal. I started calling him the "Democrat Duck"...by the end of the week the Grandkids were saying.."Here comes that Democrat Duck" :biggrin:










Son & youngest Daughter










New pocket rocket that followed me home from Cabela's in Buda. Sig P238 "Texas Edition" (1 of 1000 made)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Random shots.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

1 & 2. One of our resident 2cool electricians "CarryYourBooks" installed some new lighting at our facility yesterday. We had a mere 1600 watts attempting to illuminate 2 1/2 acres, thanks to Carry we now have 8000 watts of lighting. I got here at 5:30 this morning to see how they looked and I could literally see the glow from 2 miles away. 

3. My wife is a 3rd grade teacher and quite often has to go to "Teacher Supply" stores to purchase things for her classroom, the other day I went with her and and she was purchasing her needs I was browsing the store... I found a bag of plastic pennies, 100 of them in a bag for $3.99 (+ tax of course). I don't understand the logic!!!

4. My lovely wife and I at a recent charity event.

5. What a joke!!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

trodery said:


> 4. My lovely wife and I at a recent charity event.


Trodery, you're gonna have to speak up! I can't hear you. Your shirt's too loud 

I'm just messing with ya. Looks like y'all make a beautiful couple. Had to mess with another bald brother that's married out of his league!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> New pocket rocket that followed me home from Cabela's in Buda. Sig P238 "Texas Edition" (1 of 1000 made)


Love the grips on the Sig!!

That pistol is my favorite to carry....Crossbreed makes a really handy rear pocket holster that works well.

Also, if you pick up the factory clip without the extension, it slims the profile a bit and doesn't change the capacity.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Before and after. Burned first week in June, after was yesterday.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Since this is the Bristol Night Race weekend Here are a couple pics from last years night race.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Quick!!!!!*

Someone post up something pretty to counter those burned foot pics!!!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

stelvis said:


> Someone post up something pretty to counter those burned foot pics!!!!


This better?
Happening now.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

cubera said:


> Before and after. Burned first week in June, after was yesterday.
> View attachment 1621250
> 
> View attachment 1621258


Dnag, man. That looks horrible. Glad you are healing up.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures from my first overnighter. I only caught 5 blackfin, but I'm happy with that. Have to start somewhere. The last picture is my buddy Jeff with his largest blackfin.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> 1 & 2. One of our resident 2cool electricians "CarryYourBooks" installed some new lighting at our facility yesterday. We had a mere 1600 watts attempting to illuminate 2 1/2 acres, thanks to Carry we now have 8000 watts of lighting. I got here at 5:30 this morning to see how they looked and I could literally see the glow from 2 miles away.
> 
> 3. My wife is a 3rd grade teacher and quite often has to go to "Teacher Supply" stores to purchase things for her classroom, the other day I went with her and and she was purchasing her needs I was browsing the store... I found a bag of plastic pennies, 100 of them in a bag for $3.99 (+ tax of course). I don't understand the logic!!!
> 
> ...


i don't get it either... why on earth would someone want to put an aTm sticker on their truck. we'll never know... HAHAHA


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Its official*

The Plebe on the front row right side is my son. We just spent the weekend with him at Kings Point and watched him receive his Sea Eagle and accept his oath into the Navy Reserve. This is the formation just prior to being released on his first overnight leave since arriving July 2.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple of pic's of a nice buck off my game cam, and a beautiful sunset in Rockport.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Went on the Disney Wonder to Alaska from Vancouver last week. Second time on that boat. Had a blast! Dog sledding, gold panning, whale watching, etc..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yard of the month, new addition to the Profish family



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

more..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Qhats for Lunch ?*

Another Great week at the table. Empty nest syndrome is approaching. I now only have a dog to cook for ..lol That will change soon.

Fresh Trout Salad.. Talk about light n right on the taste. Jimaca, Cantaloupe, Tangerine , topped with a Plum Sauce dressing

Beer Braised Turkey Thigh Ancho Style tacos. Little blurry but off the wall taste.

Eggplant Parm

Prime Sirloin seared withe cracked white pepper n coarse salt, Apple wood smoked Bacon Cake topped with a Merlot Shallot Butter. Swiss Chard that smelled and tasted like Lobstah !

Cheeken Clemenceau

Seared YFT with fresh ground white pepper and a dripping of red wine sauce, Rolled n centered pappardelle pasta with herb sauce and arched in the back with an orgasmic caponata


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Opening a new 'family' restaurant.....*

My new head 'Chef'.... Bubba knows how Doodad loves anything sweet.:biggrin:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> Another Great week at the table. Empty nest syndrome is approaching. I now only have a dog to cook for ..lol That will change soon.
> 
> Fresh Trout Salad.. Talk about light n right on the taste. Jimaca, Cantaloupe, Tangerine , topped with a Plum Sauce dressing
> 
> ...


I think Capt Dave needs to start a 2cool cooking class! I would surely pay for a few lessons!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Emily's idea of a fun treat for saturday afternoon...a trip to cabelas..gotta love it..except she made me buy to much fishing tackle 

It came from outer space

Butterflies at my folks house


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple more Deer pic's & some Turkey's, the Deer and Turkey's have been raiding the feeder everyday with how dry it's been. They need food and water right now.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My queen with my granddaughter Alexandra scarfing out on a Minnie Mouse cupcake @ her B-day party last Sunday


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

*Future 2Cooler!*

Our littlest future 2Cooler turns one today!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Couple more Deer pic's & some Turkey's, the Deer and Turkey's have been raiding the feeder everyday with how dry it's been. They need food and water right now.


Do you put out water for them too? Just curious. Our dogs have been going through gallons of it each day.


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*New House*

Signed the contract last weekend, can't wait to break ground!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from fishing this past week.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Mont said:


> Do you put out water for them too? Just curious. Our dogs have been going through gallons of it each day.


Kinda, we have a stock tank pretty close by, thats well fed, we have a liner in it so it say's pretty full other than normal evaporation in this heat. We have a creek that runs through our place, but its been dry for sometime now. So everything comes to our tank buzzards, deer, turkey's, ***** & ducks from time to time.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Fishonthebrain said:


> Signed the contract last weekend, can't wait to break ground!


i'd like to talk to the guy that has that massive tiki balcony, i bet it's HOT under that thing....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wayne Dolcefino, me, and John 

Caught a pic of my daughter dancing with her Pawpaw. Love the smile on her face!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Not my first vehicle with 100,000 miles, but the first one where I put all the miles on it myself. And its a Dodge. :bluefish:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> 1 & 2. One of our resident 2cool electricians "CarryYourBooks" installed some new lighting at our facility yesterday. We had a mere 1600 watts attempting to illuminate 2 1/2 acres, thanks to Carry we now have 8000 watts of lighting. I got here at 5:30 this morning to see how they looked and I could literally see the glow from 2 miles away.
> 
> 3. My wife is a 3rd grade teacher and quite often has to go to "Teacher Supply" stores to purchase things for her classroom, the other day I went with her and and she was purchasing her needs I was browsing the store... I found a bag of plastic pennies, 100 of them in a bag for $3.99 (+ tax of course). I don't understand the logic!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, trodery, for your kind words and your business!!!

Have a good weekend everyone.....and many, many thanks for the rum recommendations. This stuff is goooooood!!


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*Palapa*



POC Troutman said:


> i'd like to talk to the guy that has that massive tiki balcony, i bet it's HOT under that thing....


I bet your right!


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

Late post but did some upgrades to the new rig.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

A few more from LaJolla









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------

